
Electric buses are avoiding hundreds of thousands of barrels of oil per day - vanburen
https://arstechnica.com/cars/2018/04/electric-buses-are-avoiding-hundreds-of-thousands-of-barrels-of-oil-per-day/
======
basicplus2
Doesn't really mean much if the barrels of oil are being replaced by tonnes of
coal..

Eg No analysis if any solar power is being used

